# Sarah Palin



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Who else thinks she is hot?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:lol:

Two words.. cou gar. 

Shes not a bad pick for VP either.
:beer:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

What's not to like!

[siteimg]8015[/siteimg]


----------



## GreenMachine (Apr 2, 2008)

Any woman who can actually tote and fire a gun is hawt already.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder if Ryan thinks she's hot? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Reddbecca (Dec 29, 2007)

Colt said:


> Who else thinks she is hot?


YO!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> I wonder if Ryan thinks she's hot?


Not a chance.........She plays for the wrong team :lol:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Zogman, by being on the wrong team did you mean because she's a Republican......or because she's a girl ? !!!!!!!!! :wink:

:beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: Csquared, you chose :wink: I'll buy :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

AdamFisk said:


> I wonder if Ryan thinks she's hot? :lol: :wink:


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.

:beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

R y a n said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.
> :beer:


Don't worry Ryan, she's not your stereotypical Democratic cracker [email protected]*#e
:lol: :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

dd:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.
> ...


I thought she was Republican? :huh:

:wink:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

*Photochopped*


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Count me in. I don't like the choice for VP, and I think she's a little crazy, but definitely hot! I'm fairly concerned that people are more jazzed about her than they would ordinarily be because of her looks.

Double entendre time (hopefully not too risque): That's one cougar I wouldn't mind having mounted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert I had seen that before and knew it wasn't Palin, but I was keeping my mouth shut. There are a half dozen pics of her floating around that are not her and photoshopped.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

R y a n said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry Ryan, she's not your stereotypical Democratic cracker [email protected]*#e
> ...


Of course she is!! An intelligent woman=you'd have no chance with her!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

( No offense to the lady in your life as I'm just giving you crap)!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > woodpecker said:
> ...


No offense taken Terry!

But who says I'm not Republican leaning? I think quite a few read too much into my political posts just because I enjoy :stirpot: playing devil's advocate!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Come on....We all know that you are a hippie that likes to hang in the coffee shops out there on the West Coast!!! :lol:


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

She is indeed one fine betty
here's a few more photochopped pictures of her...enjoy :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

djleye said:


> Come on....We all know that you are a hippie that likes to hang in the coffee shops out there on the West Coast!!! :lol:


:lol:



Not this guy! Now maybe my wife once in awhile....


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Come on....We all know that you are a hippie that likes to hang in the coffee shops out there on the West Coast!!! :lol:
> ...


When I was stationed out there I used to bounce at the "Golden Mum" in Tacoma and at the "China Clipper" in Olympia. We were armed at the Mum but not at the Clipper. Or was the Mum in Lakewood area? Either way..two totally different worlds!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

MSG when were you at Ft Lewis? I graduated HS from Lakes in Lakewood in 1984 then worked as a firefighter/emt for Lacey fire dist 3 until 1987.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

swift said:


> MSG when were you at Ft Lewis? I graduated HS from Lakes in Lakewood in 1984 then worked as a firefighter/emt for Lacey fire dist 3 until 1987.


I was there from '95 - '98. I lived in Olympia up on the hill by the water tower until I moved on base.

Man it was great out there! I loved it! I got a 35.00 fine for rappeling off of the water tower because people were stopping ont he highway to watch me and two other buddies. We did it on the side facing the highway's of course.

Used to go to the brewery on Sundays for free beer too. Got to the point where they wouldn't make me and my buddy go through the tour for the free tasters afterward...they just let us go and get a glass of each! Not your little cute tastey glass's either. That place used to give you a GLASS of beer!


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

HAHAHAH

Ok....yes, I could be found hanging out in a coffee shop with my laptop.

As far as Palin....I don't think she is the cougar type. I think she is the devoted housewife/mother type and for that I respect her.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Didn't know you spent time at Lewis, MSG. Been there for a summer a few years ago, heading there in Feb to do my up-mob. That's right - we are preparing for an Iraqi summer by spending the winter in Washington. I love big Army.

As for Palin, she is kind of sexy, unless I think of her as the President if McCain would have a (very possible) health issue. Then she just scares the S**t out of me.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> Didn't know you spent time at Lewis, MSG. Been there for a summer a few years ago, heading there in Feb to do my up-mob. That's right - we are preparing for an Iraqi summer by spending the winter in Washington. I love big Army.


Damn thats good training Sir, that's Arrmmmyyy trainging Sir! (Bill Murry voice!)



> As for Palin, she is kind of sexy, unless I think of her as the President if McCain would have a (very possible) health issue. Then she just scares the S**t out of me.


No poop! I am so glad that I got out when I did...her and Hussein scare the poop out of me as a military leader!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

She's Cougar iscious...But those shop glasses have got to go! :beer:


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

djleye said:


> Come on....We all know that you are a hippie that likes to hang in the coffee shops out there on the West Coast!!! :lol:


Watch it, bro... West Coast is awesome. And so are coffee shops. And yes, Sarah Palin is Ridiculously hot. Especially for VP. :thumb:


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

Rick Acker said:


> Cougar iscious
> 
> LOL...I hope you don't mind if I use this!!! LOL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry but I won't vote for someone just because she looks nice. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Sorry but I won't vote for someone just because she looks nice. :eyeroll:


I'm voting for McCain/Palin because I want to keep my guns and not have to pay a ridiculous gun tax.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DeluxeGoodness said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Come on....We all know that you are a hippie that likes to hang in the coffee shops out there on the West Coast!!! :lol:
> ...


My point is......not a good reason to vote for someone.Voting for McCain is just 4 more years of what we have now. :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> My point is......not a good reason to vote for someone.Voting for McCain is just 4 more years of what we have now


I wish that would be true, as someone involved in agriculture may I say we have never had it so good. I'm afraid history will repeat it self with Obama and we will have another Jimmy Carter. 23% interest again and low prices, but I guess that is what you would like to see Ken


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

hello. im the biggest anti palin person you will ever know
i dont care if shes hot
she would [email protected]#% up this country if mccain died


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't get me wrong Im sure she is a devoted mother, nice woman etc etc. she's great looking.... I don't care there is a lot of good looking women, if something were to happen it makes me sick to my stomach thinking she would be running our country. Mcain IMO picked Palin as a running mate to appeal to Hillary supporters that weren't fully going to support Obama. It just scares the hell out of me that she could possibly be in charge, it has nothing to do with her being a female it has everything to do with her history as a politician. Weak


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

g/o said:


> > My point is......not a good reason to vote for someone.Voting for McCain is just 4 more years of what we have now
> 
> 
> I wish that would be true, as someone involved in agriculture may I say we have never had it so good. I'm afraid history will repeat it self with Obama and we will have another Jimmy Carter. 23% interest again and low prices, but I guess that is what you would like to see Ken


As somebody else deeply involved in agriculture how do feel we have never had it so good? Yeah the prices were there for sometime, the risk is above and beyond and beyond what it has ever been. Our fertilizer prices are through the roof. Agricultural companies are setting prices of inputs above anything they have ever been. Prices drop, input prices are not following. What I would like to see is a well balanced market, obviously there is always risk, but how about some manageable risk, risk that doesn't involve a guy wondering if he'll be farming next year, or will he strike gold.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't know bretts if you think it's so tough then get out land prices have never been higher. Capital gains tax is still low so get out now before Obama get in and raises it to 30 % as he has promised to do. Unlike you I like capitalism and not socialism. I like to take a risk work hard and be rewarded, thats what has made this country. Sure inputs have been high so were the prices, did you lock in any crop for next year when the prices were high? I did. Look at fuel prices now you going to pre buy some for next year or wait till it gets high again? I'll take risk any day.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a quick note of clarification:
1) A big factor in the inflation of the Carter era was the cost of paying of the Vietnam war
2) Inflation is coming - I don't care who the president is (the Iraq War and Afgan War are going to have huge costs - so far the US has treated it like a credit card, we are in denial on when the bill comes in) - believe me the Chinese will be looking for interest on their investment. The cost of the Bail Out will also dwarf other national debts incurred to date - with the economy in bad shape and less revenues coming in the Gov't will be forced to print and put more money in circulation increasing inflation.
3) G/O if you truly believe in capitalism I trust you are not enrolled in any of the Gov't farm programs and have not been the recipient of any daster relief / insurance payments from the federal farm programs (and if that is truly the case I applaud you)


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> R y a n wrote:
> 
> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


I would!

But I wouldn't let her up off of the floor!!!!!!


----------



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

As far as politics goes I haven't witnessed such refreshing, strait forward, potential in years. Besides being blessed with good looks she is engaging and unafraid to state her views on topics. The most important thing that I see is the unapologetic approach to her responses. The Woman = Attractive The Politician = Way Hot


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

She is an idiot, thank god she's not going to be running the whitehouse. If you think she is capable of running this country then some people have a screw loose. She's hot, who f'in cares, I can't believe that people are still on the Sarah Palin kick, my god what has this country come to when people actually think she was capable of being a successful VP? Wow


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KoneZone, not to worry. The media successfully demonized here. I can't tell you how many times I have heard liberals say that Palin said "I can see Russia from my house", which you and I know is false. I watched replays of this on FOX. Palin said "A person can see Russia from land in Alaska". I know that's true because a friend working with the recovery of Aleutian Canada geese said he could see Russian jets take of from their base on the Island 15 miles west of him. Maybe she meant mainland, and the Bearing Straight is not that wide either. The lady on Saturday Night Live said "and you can see Russia from my house". It would appear many of our liberal friends can not separate reality from entertainment.

Also, Sarah Palin has a 75% approval rating among conservatives followed by Huckabee with 65% and Romney with 64%. When liberals disagree with a candidate they call them stupid. They do not articulate a cogent path that brought them to their decision. They simply call them stupid. Likewise they call the ones they like brilliant. Like Kerry's wife who didn't have enough brains to keep her mouth shut. I wonder if that has crossed Michelle's mind yet? Oh, that's right she's brilliant and beautiful. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

" They simply call them stupid. Likewise they call the ones they like brilliant. Like Kerry's wife who didn't have enough brains to keep her mouth shut."

You mean like Palin calling Africa a country?The best thing about this election is we don't have her as a VP.Another Dan Quayle. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if she was ready to be running the White House. But, she would have been a hell of alot more capable of being VP than Obama is of being President.

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The only fault we have found with Palin is she talks too much.

But someone find me a pretty woman who doesn't !!!!! 

P-L-E-A-S-E !!!!!!!!!! :lol:

I guess if you're governor of Arkansas you're qualified. But if you're governor of Alaska, and have the blessings of better than 3 out of 4 of the people with the power to decide if you stay or not...well for some reason you're obviously not. :roll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

KEN W said:


> " They simply call them stupid. Likewise they call the ones they like brilliant. Like Kerry's wife who didn't have enough brains to keep her mouth shut."
> 
> You mean like Palin calling Africa a country?The best thing about this election is we don't have her as a VP.Another Dan Quayle. :eyeroll:


Hey Kenny your wrong again :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:



> NEW YORK - MSNBC was the victim of a hoax when it reported that an adviser to John McCain had identified himself as the source of an embarrassing story about former vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin, the network said Wednesday.
> 
> David Shuster, an anchor for the cable news network, said on air Monday that Martin Eisenstadt, a McCain policy adviser, had come forth and identified himself as the source of a Fox News Channel story saying Palin had mistakenly believed Africa was a country instead of a continent.
> 
> Eisenstadt identifies himself on a blog as a senior fellow at the Harding Institute for Freedom and Democracy. Yet neither he nor the institute exist; each is part of a hoax dreamed up by a filmmaker named Eitan Gorlin and his partner, Dan Mirvish, the New York Times reported Wednesday.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> " They simply call them stupid. Likewise they call the ones they like brilliant. Like Kerry's wife who didn't have enough brains to keep her mouth shut."
> 
> You mean like Palin calling Africa a country?The best thing about this election is we don't have her as a VP.Another Dan Quayle. :eyeroll:


You must have missed the special on TV the other night where they went through all of this and played the video of this false accusation. You got it wrong Ken. That's the problem, a whole bunch of things were untrue, and people can't separate the bs from the truth anymore. What you said supports the very point I was trying to make.

I sure wish some of you guys would be interested enough to search for the truth. Isn't that what we all want? I suppose the fantasies will continue just like Bush stole the election. Look at all those things Ryan posted. Most have been refuted. I may not like Obama, but I am giving him a chance while at the same time trying to expose what I don't like.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What special????I was in Nebr. deer hunting all last week.No TV or computer.As far as I knew it was the truth.Guess we all can't be perfect when we have no place to keep up on the news. :huh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> What special????I was in Nebr. deer hunting all last week.No TV or computer.As far as I knew it was the truth.Guess we all can't be perfect when we have no place to keep up on the news. :huh:


 :beer:


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

I heard McCain wanted Santa to campaign for him but everytime Santa said HO HO HO Palin jumped in his lap.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Smart, beautiful, self made, strong family values, well armed, knows hunting & conservation, and a life member of the NRA...

Ms. Palin could be hotter, but I sure don't know how!...


----------

